# Two police officers given run-around by giant white rabbit



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Two police officers given run-around by giant white rabbit *

_telegraph.co.uk -_ Two police officers were given the run-around for 20 minutes in a low-speed pursuit of a giant white rabbit on the loose in a town centre.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

> Pc Jackson added with a smile: "Inquiries are ongoing into unconfirmed reports that Bunny had an accomplice called Clyde who assisted in the hare-brained escape idea."


Thats excellent :L:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's one big ass rabbit! Night of the Lepus!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Two police officers were given the run-around for 20 minutes in a low-speed pursuit of a giant white rabbit on the loose in a town centre. Photo: PA


----------

